# Another fishing trip with the girlfriend..



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Well we had another surprise today. We were targeting largemouth just to change things up a bit and my girlfriend snagged this carp. I know its just a carp but it sure was a blast getting it in the boat. And she makes any fish look amazing. Haha

Tight lines, Alex:texasflag


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't help but wonder if that carp has been that close to a human being before!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow. She's pretty, she goes fishing with you and she actually handles the fish.

You one lucky dude.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

How many pounds did that carp weigh? wow, nice one.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

You're killing us with the girl friend shoots!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

seacer said:


> You're killing us with the girl friend shoots!


You can say that again.............sad but true.

.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Great pic. Very pretty girl. Did you take her to the drive-thru car wash that afternoon? CF?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

She's your best Catch..always!!! nice fish too


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is one huge grass carp. I like her sun glasses too.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess we'll never know if she fishes topless with you!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

What Carp??????? I didn't see no carp!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That water sure looks like good LMB habitat.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very pretty smile and a very ugly fish.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I bet that fish just jumped in the boat and yall didn't really fished for it huh?

Lucky fish to be holded like that. 

Nice catch btw. On the fish and gf.


----------

